
Researchers say they know what happened to ‘Lost Colony’ - alistairSH
https://www.pilotonline.com/news/vp-nw-not-lost-20200817-qgmblubzt5dyjm3jrcop25ssoq-story.html
======
nick_kline
Summary - moved to join a nearby friendly native American tribe, already
suggested by others.

There are endless different stories about the lost colony. This explanation
sounds simple and compelling (they moved in with a friendly tribe, the
Croatoans). Wikipedia [1] discusses this in more detail and points out that
there was a smallpox infection that killed a lot of the Croatoans a few years
later. I'd think there might be the possibility of genetic testing to connect
any present day people with the group from England.

The speculation was the people from England moved to Hatteras Island and
joined that tribe, but the original explorer didn't come back for three years
and never went to that Island. Hatteras is about 50 miles away, not that far
by sailing, especially if you crossed the ocean.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Croatan)

~~~
fred_is_fred
Not far by sailing but home to dangerous shoals and treacherous currents,
although in this time period I am unsure if that was known or not.

Covered a bit here -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_Shoal_Light](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_Shoal_Light)

------
Lammy
__Lost Colony of Roanoke, in present-day North Carolina.

Terrible title.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roanoke_Colony](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roanoke_Colony)

------
topher200
A great video on the different theories of the Lost Colony:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTOKRWgjOlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTOKRWgjOlg)

------
Jaruzel
Archive copy for people blocked due to GDPR:

[http://archive.is/Va3MA](http://archive.is/Va3MA)

